# DWAL licence Fee's by council



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Is there an up-to-date list of Dwa fee's per council/area?

Iv'e just got mine from thanet district council for £203.00 for a 2 year licence.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

north east lincolnshire £150


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

swindon borough council £200


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

there is a list online somewhere as i remember looking at it. It list all councils (well quite alot of them) and gives there prices. sunderland council north east is around the 120 mark.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you trying to get an idea if yours is a reasonable price? 

It pretty much ranges from £50 to £2000 lol..So you've got a 'good deal'.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*suffolk*

just looked it up its £350 in Suffolk


Paul


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

£410 in ashford Kent then £280 each time it needs to be renewed


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Coventry - £210 :no1:

Newports is £2870 I believe as well :gasp:


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

North east Derbyshire £77.50


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Outer Mongolia. 2 Yaks


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Hull - £58 :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> Hull - £58 :2thumb:



There are some plus points to living in this city then?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> There are some plus points to living in this city then?


The odd one, yer. lol


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Thurrock is now 150 plus vet fees..


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Its the vet fee's iv'e found shocking. £395 for a 35 min visit.
Still receive my new babies on friday thanks to a great report from the vet.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Outer Mongolia. 2 Yaks


Inner Mongolia.3 Yaks!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Salford £167 + vets fees : victory:


----------

